# Office 2010 Home & Student, need Outlook



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, Just trying to set up a new laptop for my neighbour, she bought Office 2010 Home & Student edition but really needs Outlook. Is it available as an add-on or to purchase separately?

Any suggestions how I can add it?

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will have to purchase it separately.


----------



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

We have a legit Office Pro 2003 which has Outlook. Is it possible to install that, then overlay it with Office 2010 (leaving the Outlook 2003)?

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should be able to use Outlook 2003.


----------



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------

